

Your personal NSA/FBI file: How to get it - kimlelly
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/11/1215421/-Want-to-See-Your-NSA-or-FBI-File-Here-s-How

======
ck2
Or: how to be flagged, forever.

Then again, since all info on everyone is stored, forever, you can be flagged
and reviewed at any point in your life.

Even if you decided one day to not carry a mobile device, it wouldn't help,
because that would also make you suspecious and they would have a drone track
you 24/7

~~~
kimlelly
Then we should start an initiative to get everybody to request their file
(it's the old "I would do it if you do it" problem).

IMO, the only way to make sure this kind of mass surveillance can be kept from
happening again, would be to set up a new government structure that guarantees
that budgets are kept so low that it's not possible to create it again and
keep it running.

Of course, that would imply that this apparatus has to be stopped, first.

As for the kind of government structure required, I'm thinking:

Cut the central government to a strict minimum and give the states back their
power: Decentralize as much as you can.

EDIT: As a bonus, this also leads us away from the single-point-of-corruption-
and-failure which a powerful central government is (just like with the
Internet).

------
JazCE
I'd be interested to get my Dads FBI file. He passed away in November 2011 but
he had an FBI file for when he worked at the 94 world cup. Is it possible to
request FBI documents on foreign subjects?

------
kimlelly
But then again, can we trust them to give us the "the real thing"?

~~~
ck2
Since the NSA is allowed to lie to congress under oath, we have to assume they
are pretty much allowed to break any law.

~~~
brian_cloutier
That's a pretty strong claim to make, have a source?

~~~
dangrossman
He's referencing what's been front-page news for the past month. Choose your
favorite newspaper, turn on a TV, or type "NSA lie congress" into Google News.
It's not even an assumed lie; the Director of the NSA admitted he lied.

~~~
kimlelly
But to be fair, Mr Clapper apologized. :-D

Seriously though: If this guy thinks it's a good idea to "apologize" for
working against the People behind their backs and then lying about it, it
means they take the People for real dumb asses, IMO. For me, this behavior
creates even more outrage.

"Look, I said I'm sorry, ok?!"

~~~
greyfade
To be fair, it was a pretty weak apology.

